# Contributory parent visa



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

Hi Guys , 

Can some one help me to understand what is relationship between Contributory Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 173) and Contributory Parent (sub class 143) .

(1) I am aware for 143 , the sponsor need to be in Oz for 2 years .How about for 173 ?

(2) Anyone aware of the cost for 173 and 143 . 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anth98 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Can some one help me to understand what is relationship between Contributory Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 173) and Contributory Parent (sub class 143) .
> 
> ...


The 173 visa is for two years. You apply for the 143 after you get the 173, which follows on from that visa and is a permanent visa. 

The two visas are really only organised that way to spread the cost over a period - the end cost is the same as applying for a standard 143 visa from the start, but then you have to find all that money at once. 

(1) Same for both - 2 years, and meet the balance of family test.
(2) About $50,000 per parent.


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

For 143 the cost is $3695 on application and $43600 right before your visa is granted, which could take 3 years from now.

A bond of $10,000 needs to be lodged at centrelink or somewhere... anyway if your parent/s claim any social benefit from centrelink the bond will reduce and you're liable for any further costs. The bond and any other responsibilities are released after 10 years when your parent/s become a "full" PR.

The above information is correct as of today (12am 9/5/17). A lot of people expect a huge increase in fees (even double) this year and possibly this afternoon when the new budget is released.


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

chubb said:


> For 143 the cost is $3695 on application and $43600 right before your visa is granted, which could take 3 years from now.
> 
> A bond of $10,000 needs to be lodged at centrelink or somewhere... anyway if your parent/s claim any social benefit from centrelink the bond will reduce and you're liable for any further costs. The bond and any other responsibilities are released after 10 years when your parent/s become a "full" PR.
> 
> The above information is correct as of today (12am 9/5/17). A lot of people expect a huge increase in fees (even double) this year and possibly this afternoon when the new budget is released.


 Thanks mate let's see what the budget going to say about the new fee , hopefully it won't be too much
.Anyway let's consider the previous course structure , Is that $43,600 includes the bond of $10,0000 ?


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

kaju said:


> anth98 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys ,
> ...


Thanks Kaju , what I understand now is the 173 visa fee is less than visa 143 . Also the fee $50,000 per parent we are talking here is for the whole path , stay in 173 visa and then move to 143 visa.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anth98 said:


> Thanks Kaju , what I understand now is the 173 visa fee is less than visa 143 . Also the fee $50,000 per parent we are talking here is for the whole path , stay in 173 visa and then move to 143 visa.



Yes the 173 does cost less, but nobody would ever only get a 173 - it only lasts for 2 years!

Whether you go directly to the 143, or go via the combined 173 and 143 path, the cost is the same - it's just that the 173 and 143 together split the pain somewhat in regard to finding the money, but there's a little more paperwork involved.

An advantage of going straight for the 143, especially for older or more frail applicants, is that they only have to do the medicals once - it's quite possible that as people age, they may at some point not be able to pass the medical anymore. The 2 years is not very long, but even so, it may be worth a thought in some cases. 

Sometimes for the 103 visas, there might be a wait of well over 10 years - then, when the formerly healthy applicant has eventually reached the front of the queue, they have the required medical and fail.


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

kaju said:


> Yes the 173 does cost less, but nobody would ever only get a 173 - it only lasts for 2 years!
> 
> Whether you go directly to the 143, or go via the combined 173 and 143 path, the cost is the same - it's just that the 173 and 143 together split the pain somewhat in regard to finding the money, but there's a little more paperwork involved.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response . 
I am was looking DIBP website average processing time for 143 visa is 30 months . 
I prefer to apply straight for 143 . Do you know once the visa is approved how long do they allow to pay the money , if we go straight to 143 .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I was confused about 2 years requirement


got the answer


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

anth98 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response .
> I am was looking DIBP website average processing time for 143 visa is 30 months .
> I prefer to apply straight for 143 . Do you know once the visa is approved how long do they allow to pay the money , if we go straight to 143 .


You'll need to pay the second instalment BEFORE your parents' visa is granted.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anth98 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response .
> I am was looking DIBP website average processing time for 143 visa is 30 months .
> I prefer to apply straight for 143 . Do you know once the visa is approved how long do they allow to pay the money , if we go straight to 143 .


Visa fees are charged at the time of application, not when the visa is approved. But the second instalment (the big amount - $43600 right now) is paid just before the visa is granted 

When you apply, that's when you pay the visa fees. 

After the application and sponsorship documents are lodged (together), and the application fee is paid (all at the same time), DIBP will then advise you regarding the lodgement and payment of the Assurance of Support (the bond) which should be $10,000 for the first applicant and $4000 for any other applicant over 18.


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

kaju said:


> Visa fees are charged at the time of application, not when the visa is approved.
> 
> When you apply, that's when you pay the visa fees.
> 
> After the application and sponsorship documents are lodged (together), and the application fee is paid (all at the same time), DIBP will then advise you regarding the lodgement and payment of the Assurance of Support (the bond) which should be $10,000 for the first applicant and $4000 for any other applicant over 18.


Thanks Mate ,I assume the visa fees you meant here is not the $50000 per parent . Because lets say if anything negative with medical we may lose the whole $50000.


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

kaju said:


> Visa fees are charged at the time of application, not when the visa is approved.
> 
> When you apply, that's when you pay the visa fees.
> 
> After the application and sponsorship documents are lodged (together), and the application fee is paid (all at the same time), DIBP will then advise you regarding the lodgement and payment of the Assurance of Support (the bond) which should be $10,000 for the first applicant and $4000 for any other applicant over 18.


By the way Keju do you know what are supporting documents we need to submit for 143 . Do we need to show any bank documents to prove that they are dependent on them . 
Basically I just what to know apart from balance of test and stability of sponsor what are other things dibp look for , such as parents depend on the children .,.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anth98 said:


> Thanks Mate ,I assume the visa fees you meant here is not the $50000 per parent . Because lets say if anything negative with medical we may lose the whole $50000.


The first instalment is paid with the application. The application has to made before the medicals are assessed. So it's only that amount that is "at risk". 

The second (much bigger) instalment ($43600 right now) is paid just before the visa is actually granted.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anth98 said:


> Thanks Mate ,I assume the visa fees you meant here is not the $50000 per parent . Because lets say if anything negative with medical we may lose the whole $50000.


You can get the same medical test done before even paying the initial 4,000$ to know if they will pass or not
The tests to be done are not a secret or anything 
Just go to anyone of the NZ accredited test centres and get the tests done
Of course they will. Not be valid for immigration purposes and you will have to get them done again once the HAP ID is generated but you will not be risking even 4000$ In case something adverse comes up

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anth98 said:


> By the way Keju do you know what are supporting documents we need to submit for 143 . Do we need to show any bank documents to prove that they are dependent on them .
> Basically I just what to know apart from balance of test and stability of sponsor what are other things dibp look for , such as parents depend on the children .,.


Have a look under the "Visa Applicants" tab, especially at the "How to Apply" and "Assurance of Support" and "Document Checklist", here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/143-#tab-content-1

You should also read the other parts too! 

You should look through all the tabs, including the information under "Sponsors".


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can get the same medical test done before even paying the initial 4,000$ to know if they will pass or not
> The tests to be done are not a secret or anything
> Just go to anyone of the NZ accredited test centres and get the tests done
> Of course they will. Not be valid for immigration purposes and you will have to get them done again once the HAP ID is generated but you will not be risking even 4000$ In case something adverse comes up
> ...


Thanks Mate ,that's a good idea .


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

Tangential topic

I'm about to complete 2 years in Australia and started thinking of options to bring my parents.

One major hurdle is, I have one sister living in the US and another sister in Europe. Which turns out to be a problem for the 'Balance of Family' test.

Is there any way around it at all?


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

kaju said:


> Have a look under the "Visa Applicants" tab, especially at the "How to Apply" and "Assurance of Support" and "Document Checklist", here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/143-#tab-content-1
> 
> You should also read the other parts too!
> 
> You should look through all the tabs, including the information under "Sponsors".


Thanks Kaju , looks like we don't need any financial proof to show that the parents are depend on us.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

IndigoKKing said:


> Tangential topic
> 
> I'm about to complete 2 years in Australia and started thinking of options to bring my parents.
> 
> ...


No, there has to be half or more of the children living in Australia.

The other options will be the normal visitor visa with a stay of up to 12 months at a time, or perhaps the new (1/3/5 year?) renewable "temporary sponsored parent visa" which will also be expensive, need private health insurance, etc and is due to be introduced in July. 

I don't know about the requirements for this visa as they haven't been published yet - no indication of whether the balance of family test will apply or not.


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

Looks like there is no mention about the parents visa in the budget . Share here if there anything .


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anth98 said:


> Looks like there is no mention about the parents visa in the budget . Share here if there anything .


It may be that won't happen till late June - that's normally when the Migration Program numbers are released.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anth98 said:


> Looks like there is no mention about the parents visa in the budget . Share here if there anything .


The visa charges will go up every year for all visas including Parents visa as the charges have been linked to the CPI Index

There is no across the board increase which was being feared including maybe even doubling the charges for parents visa

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> The visa charges will go up every year for all visas including Parents visa as the charges have been linked to the CPI Index
> 
> There is no across the board increase which was being feared including maybe even doubling the charges for parents visa
> 
> Cheers


Parent visa charges are only partially changed by the CPI - for the year to March the CPI was 2.1%. 

You can see the new visa charges for the first visa charge here: http://www.border.gov.au/Reportsand...et/visa-price-increase-fact-sheet-2017-18.pdf

The second and biggest visa charge for Contributory Parent visas (currently $43600) is subject to a different and more complex formula for any increases, composed of a percentage of the increases in CPI, Average Weekly Earnings, Age Pensions, and the biggest percentage coming from any increase in Commonwealth Health expenditure.


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

kaju said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > The visa charges will go up every year for all visas including Parents visa as the charges have been linked to the CPI Index
> ...


Thanks keju for the PDF , ya not that much increase on visa fee .not sure when they will update regarding $43600 .


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

*Applying contributory visa while in class 600*

guys , is it possible to apply for contributory visa 173 or 143 when parents are visiting Australia for one year with the Visitor visa (subclass 600) ?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anth98 said:


> guys , is it possible to apply for contributory visa 173 or 143 when parents are visiting Australia for one year with the Visitor visa (subclass 600) ?


If the Visitor visa has a condition "8503 - No Further Stay", then generally no. 

If the Visitor Visa does not have this condition, then generally yes.


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

kaju said:


> If the Visitor visa has a condition "8503 - No Further Stay", then generally no.
> 
> If the Visitor Visa does not have this condition, then generally yes.


Looks like sub class 600 , normally comes with no further stay condition . 

Basically my scenario is , 
(1) I have both parents age of 61 and passed the balance of test and able to apply for 143 visa in 2018 Jan where I satisfy the 2 years of residency . 
(2) my eventual aim is to get them the PR or 143 visa as soon as possible .
(3) To bring them with me now and keep them with me always with minimum amount of return to home country, in any type of visa until they granted PR.


Do you see any way to accomplish my mission


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anth98 said:


> Looks like sub class 600 , normally comes with no further stay condition .
> 
> Basically my scenario is ,
> (1) I have both parents age of 61 and passed the balance of test and able to apply for 143 visa in 2018 Jan where I satisfy the 2 years of residency .
> ...


As the parents of a PR holder, they could apply for a visitor visa of up to 12 months each time, however this would still require that they leave for at least 6 months after each 12 month period.

Another option would be to apply for the new Temporary 3 or 5 year Parent visa that should be available later this year - that would cover them while they wait for the 143 application to be processed: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visi/temporary-sponsored-visa-parents


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

kaju said:


> As the parents of a PR holder, they could apply for a visitor visa of up to 12 months each time, however this would still require that they leave for at least 6 months after each 12 month period.
> 
> Another option would be to apply for the new Temporary 3 or 5 year Parent visa that should be available later this year - that would cover them while they wait for the 143 application to be processed: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visi/temporary-sponsored-visa-parents


This new visa has the renewal condition of " You can apply for, and be granted, this visa more than once but the maximum stay is 10 years in total. " 

So not sure whether we can apply contributory 143 PR visa while parents stay in Australia under the new visa scheme . 



These days is to possible for the parents to apply 143 visa from offshore and during the processing time visit the children with the visitor visa(12 months ).


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anth98 said:


> This new visa has the renewal condition of " You can apply for, and be granted, this visa more than once but the maximum stay is 10 years in total. "
> 
> So not sure whether we can apply contributory 143 PR visa while parents stay in Australia under the new visa scheme .
> 
> ...


No, I don't know if the new temporary Parent visa will let your parents apply for a 143 at the same time either. 

Why not drop an email to DIBP and ask them what they'd suggest? They can often be very helpful.


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

kaju said:


> No, I don't know if the new temporary Parent visa will let your parents apply for a 143 at the same time either.
> 
> Why not drop an email to DIBP and ask them what they'd suggest? They can often be very helpful.


hummm tried , quiet hard to get the their phone line


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anth98 said:


> hummm tried , quiet hard to get the their phone line


Send an email,to the Delhi high commission 

I had enquired a few years back and had got a satisfactory response
No harm in trying 

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anth98 said:


> hummm tried , quiet hard to get the their phone line


try an email - [email protected]


----------



## Sriya2429 (Feb 27, 2018)

*Subclass 173*

Hi I want to apply 173 visa for my father. He already received subclass 600 visitor visa for 3 years with 8503 and 8558 conditions. 

We are planning to have him apply for 173 while being offshore and to have him in Australia subsequent to the application.

While scrutinising the official website for location of the applicant at the time of application, we noticed a conflict of information in the same website but on two different tabs. The " learn about" tab mentions following :

"You can be in or outside Australia when you apply for the visa."

However, In the same page, the "follow these steps", following is observed :

"Apply for the visa on a paper form: You must be in Australia when you apply for this visa "

"homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/173-"

I am absolutely perplexed with this conflict of information where in one section of the page it mentions the applicant could be onshore or offshore at the time of application whereas on a different tab on the same website, it mentions the applicant must be onshore at the time of application. It is evident everywhere else including in the visa fact sheet that 173 allows the applicant to be in or outside Australia at the time of application, though they have to be outside for the grant.

Could this be a typo or am I missing out something here? Any help is highly appreciated as I am planning to apply next month.


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

Sriya2429 said:


> Hi I want to apply 173 visa for my father. He already received subclass 600 visitor visa for 3 years with 8503 and 8558 conditions.
> 
> We are planning to have him apply for 173 while being offshore and to have him in Australia subsequent to the application.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate I am having same issue . how did it go


----------



## ibishop (Mar 10, 2016)

kaju said:


> The 173 visa is for two years. You apply for the 143 after you get the 173, which follows on from that visa and is a permanent visa.
> 
> The two visas are really only organised that way to spread the cost over a period - the end cost is the same as applying for a standard 143 visa from the start, but then you have to find all that money at once.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is correct to say that the cost is same applying for 173 & 143 as opposed to applying for 143 at the outset. Reason being that the final cost of 143 is fixed at the time of application whereas final cost if you got the 173+143 reflects the 143 cost 2 years down the line. Surprisingly Visa fees go up every year!! Also, if health problems arise during 2 year period, you may not be granted the 143.


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

For Parent visa, the child should atleat stay for 2 years in Australia right?.... How to avoid the 6 months waiting time after one year visiting visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> For Parent visa, the child should atleat stay for 2 years in Australia right?.... How to avoid the 6 months waiting time after one year visiting visa?


you have to give more details
Being cryptic doesnt help

Cheers


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

@NB Thank you for quick reply, please answer my below queries

I meet family balance test.

PR visa
========

(Subclass 870)Sponsored Parent (Temporary) visa =>I am offshore 190 visa holder who wants to migrate with my one parent, Immediatly I get my 190 visa , can I apply for this?

(Subclass 143)Contributory Parent visa=>I am offshore 190 visa holder who wants to migrate with my one parent, Immediatly I get my 190 visa , can I apply for this?

Subclass 103 Parent visa=> My intention is to just stay with my parent, so I am okay to wait the long 30 year waiting time for this Visa as long as they allow my parent to stay in Australia once I apply this Visa( through bridging Visa).... SO again, I am offshore 190 visa holder who wants to migrate with my one parent, Immediatly I get my 190 visa , can I apply for this?

Subclass 114 Aged Dependent Relative visa=> My parent is 59 years old, so I hope this cannot be applied. I am correct?


Incase to apply all of the above PR visa if I need to complete minimum 2 years in Australia then I am okay with temporary Visa below...

Temporary Visa
===========

Subclass 173 Contributory Parent (Temporary) visa (upto 2 years)=>I am offshore 190 visa holder who wants to migrate with my one parent, Immediatly I get my 190 visa , can I apply for this?

Visitor visa (subclass 600) Sponsored family stream( for 12 months)=>I am offshore 190 visa holder who wants to migrate with my one parent, Immediatly I get my 190 visa , can I apply for this?
If Yes, after 12 months what will my parent do? because I dont want to send my parent back to India for any waiting time for reapplying next Visitor visa...(I think 6 months we need to wait to reapply one more visitor visa.. how can I avoide it?)

Visitor visa (subclass 600) Tourist stream (apply outside Australia)=> How this will help my parent to stay..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> @NB Thank you for quick reply, please answer my below queries
> 
> I meet family balance test.
> 
> ...


Check out eligibility for 870 visa
Cheers


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

Eligibility not saying any 2 years minimum stay for application of PR visa... But many blogs said it.. that's why I feel condition is not clear in immigration website


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Krh123 said:


> Eligibility not saying any 2 years minimum stay for application of PR visa... But many blogs said it.. that's why I feel condition is not clear in immigration website


It boils down to how you the sponsor meets the "settled in Australia" requirement - there are exceptions to the 2 years onshore that is generally accepted to meet this requirement - but only a good MARA agent will know the nuances.

Here are some examples from a MARA agency that claims to specialise in parent visas of how a sponsor might demonstrate they are "settled in Australia", including examples of instances where the sponsor may have less than 2 years onshore:
https://www.gm-parent-visas.com/parent-visa-applications-the-need-for-a-settled-sponsor/


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

I am offshore candidate... So no hope right?


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

*Contributory Parent Visa 143 - Checklist*

Hello Everyone,

Hope you guys are doing well.

I am trying to gather as much documents as I can to support the application for my parents visa which is parent visa 143.

So can you please spare a few minutes to see if I have missed something?

Checklist as below:

- Form 47PA - Filled and signed
- Form 40 - Filled and signed
- Form 956A - Filled and signed
- Form 47A - Filled and signed

Applicants (My Parents)

- Passports
- Family Book
- Birth Certificates
- Marriage Certificates
- Photos - 4pcs with names at the back
- Business Patent (Not sure if needed)
- Land and Property titles (Not sure if needed)

Sponsor (Me and my partner)

- Letter stating about supporting my parents when they are here
- Relationship Letter - De Facto (me and my partner)
- PR Grant
- Statement of Service from Work
- Recent Payslips
- PAYG and Notice of Assessment (me and my partner)
- Bank Statement
- Credit Statement
- Lease Agreement

Please feel free to let know your opinion and I am very opened to suggestion. 

Thank you.


----------



## nikwal (Feb 9, 2020)

*subclass 143*

I am planning to file for PR under subclass 143 for my both parents simultaneously. I would request if someone can let me know whether I need to submit one Form 47PA for both or I need to submit two separate Form 47PA. Thanks in advance


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have a question regarding the change of my address. 

I have recently lodged my parents visa 143 and my partner and I are the sponsors but we have recently changed our address. 

My question is can we update it online in Immiaccount or do we have to fill up form 929 and send to [email protected] ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding the change of my address.
> 
> ...


Just use the change of circumstances option in the Immiaccount and update your new address

Cheers


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Just use the change of circumstances option in the Immiaccount and update your new address
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, NB. 

So it does not matter right? Because I lodged my parents visa and sponsor application on a paper base.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAMYBOY said:


> Thank you, NB.
> 
> So it does not matter right? Because I lodged my parents visa and sponsor application on a paper base.


You will have to import the application into Immiaccount and then only you will be able to update your address 

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Guys, I am applying for Parent Visa for my mother and wondering when are we supposed to declare our income for Sponsorship purpose. The application form 47PA doesn't have any such section. Do they ask it later or am I missing something?


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

SAMYBOY said:


> *Contributory Parent Visa 143 - Checklist*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this list. I am going to apply for Subclass 143 for my parents. I am wondering what if my parents do not have marriage certificate? Back then in India, they were not used to register the marriage. What else I can provide in place of marriage certificate?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinny06 said:


> Thanks a lot for this list. I am going to apply for Subclass 143 for my parents. I am wondering what if my parents do not have marriage certificate? Back then in India, they were not used to register the marriage. What else I can provide in place of marriage certificate?


You can get a marriage certificate made even now
I got one made for my parents in Bangalore india
It will be done in the sub registrar office where they are living
Cheers


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

NB said:


> You can get a marriage certificate made even now
> I got one made for my parents in Bangalore india
> It will be done in the sub registrar office where they are living
> Cheers


Thanks a lot. my parents are going today to registrar. BTW, is it easy to do it by myself? MARA is asking $5500.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinny06 said:


> Thanks a lot. my parents are going today to registrar. BTW, is it easy to do it by myself? MARA is asking $5500.


$5500 for the marriage certificate of your parents in india ?
It will cost a couple of thousand rupees even if you catch any lawyer who have offices around the registrar office


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

NB said:


> $5500 for the marriage certificate of your parents in india ?
> It will cost a couple of thousand rupees even if you catch any lawyer who have offices around the registrar office


HAHAHAHA, no no. Actually my bad, marriage certificate thing is sorted now but for the overall PR process the MARA is asking 5500 AIUD as his fee and they will support till my parents will get the PR.

So I was asking if I should do the whole process or should I hire the agent. $5500 is a not a small amount. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinny06 said:


> HAHAHAHA, no no. Actually my bad, marriage certificate thing is sorted now but for the overall PR process the MARA is asking 5500 AIUD as his fee and they will support till my parents will get the PR.
> 
> So I was asking if I should do the whole process or should I hire the agent. $5500 is a not a small amount.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


If you applied for your PR yourself, then this application will be a breeze
It’s quite simple
But you have to spend some time 
Cheers


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

NB said:


> If you applied for your PR yourself, then this application will be a breeze
> It’s quite simple
> But you have to spend some time
> Cheers


Thanks again mate. Also, my parents do not know the date of birth of their parents (my grand parents). My grand parents as deceased now. Should I keep the date of birth section of my grand parents blank if unknown?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinny06 said:


> Thanks again mate. Also, my parents do not know the date of birth of their parents (my grand parents). My grand parents as deceased now. Should I keep the date of birth section of my grand parents blank if unknown?
> 
> View attachment 99098


You can put it at 01.01.xxxx ( the nearest year you can guess)
Cheers


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

NB said:


> You can put it at 01.01.xxxx ( the nearest year you can guess)
> Cheers


Thanks a lot again. I have completed the forms with few queries I am going to get resolved this weekend with my friend first. I am now collecting the documents for my parents and wanted to ask what documents are actually required from my parents side. Reading this thread, I can see below :

Applicants (My Parents)


Passports. ---- Yes my parents have passport
Family Book. ---- What is family book in India?
Birth Certificates ---- They do no have birth certificate or 10th class certificate. They have Aadhaar card, election card, pan card and passport written their name on.
Marriage Certificates ---- In process. Have applied for this.
Photos - 4pcs with names at the back --- Yes
Business Patent (Not sure if needed) --- -- My father can provide factory (business) papers. Will that be ok?
Land and Property titles (Not sure if needed) ---- Yes we can provide India's property paper on my mother's name.

Anything else? 

Also, should these documents be attested?


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

@NB Could you please help me with my above questions. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinny06 said:


> Thanks again mate. Also, my parents do not know the date of birth of their parents (my grand parents). My grand parents as deceased now. Should I keep the date of birth section of my grand parents blank if unknown?
> 
> View attachment 99098


Leave it blank 
Cheers


----------

